
Drawing Autism: A Visual Tour of the Autistic Mind from Kids on the Spectrum - DanBC
https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/04/28/drawing-autism-book/
======
DanBC
The full title is "Drawing Autism: A Visual Tour of the Autistic Mind from
Kids and Celebrated Artists on the Spectrum".

